# +++ Türchen 18 +++



## Spaßfischer (18. Dezember 2022)

Forelle


----------



## FischerKing (18. Dezember 2022)

Aal, Wels und Forelle
Wobei geräuchtert ist fast jeder Fisch ein Gedicht. Gerne auch ein Karpen, Brassen, Döbel etc.


----------



## magut (18. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten Renken und Barsch. Würde genau passen da meine alte von Behr langsam den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## Oanga83 (18. Dezember 2022)

Renken und Saiblinge


----------



## Made90 (18. Dezember 2022)

Ich mag am liebsten geräucherte Forelle


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (18. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten Makrele


----------



## Carpe_Diem (18. Dezember 2022)

Forelle ;-)


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten geräucherte Forelle


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde msl ne Barsch versuchen. Oder mal nen Kochschinken


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Dezember 2022)

Alles was vernünftig rein passt.


----------



## Radger89 (18. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten Forelle, einfach so lecker


----------



## ulist (18. Dezember 2022)

Aal und Forelle räucher ich am liebsten


----------



## FischFreund84 (18. Dezember 2022)

Forelle und Aal sind geräuchert sehr gut.


----------



## Seele (18. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten naürlich Lachs, aber auch Forellen machen Spaß.


----------



## aristagon (18. Dezember 2022)

Aale meistens


----------



## warrior (18. Dezember 2022)

Kleine Welse sind meine Favoriten


----------



## eiszeit (18. Dezember 2022)

Forelle


----------



## alter Neusser (18. Dezember 2022)

Kapitale Silberfische bis sie gold werden .
Oder ja man kann auch Forellen die schmecken besser.


----------



## laraque (18. Dezember 2022)

Mangels Ausrüstung hab ich noch nie meine Fänge geräuchert. Topkandidaten sind für mich natürlich Forelle und auch Barsch würde ich testen.


----------



## Rehbaer (18. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe erst mit dem Angeln angefangen und seither auch noch nicht geräuchert. Das wäre dann mein erster Versuch, wenn ich gewinnen würde.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Dezember 2022)

Forelle, Lachs und Aal schmecken alle aus dem Rauch hervorragend…


----------



## Thunder (18. Dezember 2022)

wels


----------



## Ron73 (18. Dezember 2022)

Aal und Forelle. Forelle aber nur wenn die Kinder am Teich erfolgreich waren. Barsch würde ich, falls mal einer gefangen wird, auch probieren. Toller Preis!


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Dezember 2022)

Hornhecht und Aal


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. Dezember 2022)

Aale, Barsche, Forellen, Karpfen... Je nachdem, was ich gefangen habe.


----------



## Wurmbaader (18. Dezember 2022)

Aale geräuchert sind eine meiner Leibspeisen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (18. Dezember 2022)

Die gemeine Grundel.


----------



## rob (18. Dezember 2022)

ohne rauch geht’s nicht! die forelle. lg rob


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (18. Dezember 2022)

Aal und Forelle


----------



## kuttenkarl (18. Dezember 2022)

Aal und Forelle.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (18. Dezember 2022)

Alles was ich an den Haken bekomme


----------



## plinse (18. Dezember 2022)

Makrele und Hering sind die Fische, die ich regelmäßig in Stückzahlen fange, als dass ich sie haltbar machen will. Räuchern wäre eine schöne Alternative zum einlegen.


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (18. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 18
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426787
> 
> ...


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (18. Dezember 2022)

Aal


----------



## prinz1 (18. Dezember 2022)

Forelle und Hecht

Jens


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Dezember 2022)

Ganz klar die Refo in der Variante "Lachsforelle" 

R. S.


----------



## blumax (18. Dezember 2022)

ich sag mahl forelle


----------



## u-see fischer (18. Dezember 2022)

Makrelen und Forellen.


----------



## Bene MK1 (18. Dezember 2022)

Saibling oder Forelle


----------



## el.Lucio (18. Dezember 2022)

Saibling. Für mich noch besser als Forelle.


----------



## blacksnoek (18. Dezember 2022)

Da passen am allerbesten die frisch eingelegten Forellen rein die man am
Forellensee gefangen hat rein!


----------



## Thomas. (18. Dezember 2022)

Forelle


----------



## 2Fast2Real (18. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten Forellen und Saiblinge. Gerne aber auch mal Karpfenteile...


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (18. Dezember 2022)

als ganzes: Forellen,Saiblinge und Äschen
als Filet: Hecht,Karpfen und Barbe

aber auch ein Steak wird Klasse (allerdings mit viel Gefühl und auch Glück)


----------



## Jason (18. Dezember 2022)

Forelle,  Barsche und Aal.


----------



## Slappy (18. Dezember 2022)

Bisher nur Forelle geräuchert. Von daher Forelle


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (18. Dezember 2022)

Ich hänge am liebsten Hornhechte in den Rauch.


----------



## litzbarski (18. Dezember 2022)

Forelle, Barsch


----------



## orca82 (18. Dezember 2022)

Aal und Forelle


----------



## Racklinger (18. Dezember 2022)

Brasse und Giebel


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (18. Dezember 2022)

Der Klassiker: Regenbogenforellen


----------



## JottU (18. Dezember 2022)

Karpfen und Schleie


----------



## rhinefisher (18. Dezember 2022)

Aal!


----------



## wulfy3 (18. Dezember 2022)

Hering


----------



## Timbo78 (18. Dezember 2022)

Wels aus dem Rauch ist klasse


----------



## Skott (18. Dezember 2022)

Forelle und Lachs


----------



## wolverine 7878 (18. Dezember 2022)

Ich liebe es Zanderfilet zu räuchern. Meerforelle ist aber genau so gut. tight lines


----------



## masu1963 (18. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten Aal.


----------



## BobBuilder (18. Dezember 2022)

Auf jeden Fall Forelle und Aal!


----------



## taurus_ (18. Dezember 2022)

Aal und Hering


----------



## Kay1 (18. Dezember 2022)

Aal und Forellen


----------



## silverfish (18. Dezember 2022)

Alle Salmoniden und Coregonen.


----------



## By-Tor (18. Dezember 2022)

Forellen


----------



## Blueser (18. Dezember 2022)

Könnte ich gut in Verbindung mit meinem neuen Bivvy nutzen, welches wohl noch im Weihnachtsstau steckt. 
Aal und Forelle würde ich räuchern.


----------



## baltic-hf (18. Dezember 2022)

Aale, Lachs


----------



## Dominik79 (18. Dezember 2022)

Lachs


----------



## Kehrinho (18. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten räuchere ich Aal und Forelle. Dazu noch gerne Forellen Filets


----------



## Schilfsänger (18. Dezember 2022)

Lecker Blei, mhhhhhhh.


----------



## Waidbruder (18. Dezember 2022)

Forelle!


----------



## bic zip (18. Dezember 2022)

Forelle


----------



## BastE (18. Dezember 2022)

Forelle!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (18. Dezember 2022)

Hornhecht, Makrele und Forelle sind mir die Liebsten


----------



## itswww (18. Dezember 2022)

Makrele


----------



## Stippi68 (18. Dezember 2022)

Heringe, mit dem Gewinn hätte ich einen Grund mal wieder Heringe angeln zu gehen.


----------



## Tricast (18. Dezember 2022)

Forellen oder mal was neues ausprobieren.


----------



## auerjockel (18. Dezember 2022)

> Aal und Forelle


----------



## dawurzelsepp (18. Dezember 2022)

Wels und Karpfen find ich am besten.


----------



## Double2004 (18. Dezember 2022)

Forellen.


----------



## Kräuterquark (18. Dezember 2022)

Aal fänd ich super, nur hab ich seit Ewigkeiten keinen an die Strippe gekriegt.


----------



## Tenchion (18. Dezember 2022)

Forelle und Döbel


----------



## Astacus74 (18. Dezember 2022)

Ganz klar Forelle, Aal, Brassen... und kalt geräuchert Lachs



Gruß Frank


----------



## nostradamus (18. Dezember 2022)

Forelle


----------



## Taurinus (18. Dezember 2022)

Aal


----------



## Oyabun (18. Dezember 2022)

Makrelen und  Forellen.
Lecker!


----------



## Aalbändiger (18. Dezember 2022)

Heilbutt, Aal und Makrele


----------



## lukaschek1 (18. Dezember 2022)

Aal und Renken


----------



## MichaG (18. Dezember 2022)

Forelle


----------



## Tikey0815 (18. Dezember 2022)

Natürlich Forelle, idealerweise direkt am Wasser beim Dänemark Urlaub


----------



## Finke20 (18. Dezember 2022)

Ich räucher gern Hering.


----------



## HerrZebra (18. Dezember 2022)

Ehrlich gesagt, ich habe noch keinen geräucherten Fisch gegessen.
Würde aber wohl Forelle bevorzugen. Oder Hornhecht


----------



## Frieder (18. Dezember 2022)

DAS passt aber.
Mein Tischräucherofen hat leider das Zeitliche  gesegnet.
Forellen und Makrelen werden damit veredelt... Aber auch kleinere Köhler un d Barsche.....


----------



## pikehunter (18. Dezember 2022)

In der Reihenfolge Saibling, Forelle und Makrele, Renke
Schönen 4.ten Advent wünsche ich allen


----------



## Mikaslav (18. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten bisher eindeutig Makrelen .


----------



## Kanal-Angler (18. Dezember 2022)

Ich räucher am liebsten Brassen u. Forellen so wie Aal...


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Dezember 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ich räucher gern Hering.


Wann soll ich denn vorbeikommen?


----------



## deleo (18. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten Forelle


----------



## Odolvinga (18. Dezember 2022)

Ich esse gerne geräucherte Forellen.


----------



## Tomasz (18. Dezember 2022)

Klassischer Weise wären es Aal und Lachs. Da ich diese aber wohl nicht selbst fangen werde, würden bei mir eher Hering, Makrele oder auch Hornhecht im Rauch landen. Gerne direkt am Strand oder vor dem Zelt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## burlikomm (18. Dezember 2022)

Bachforelle ist meine erste wahl


----------



## eiswerner (18. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe noch Norwegische Makrelen und Schwarzwald Forellen zu Räuchern.


----------



## Kiri86 (18. Dezember 2022)

Ich wollte schon immer mal eine Brachse/Bleie Räuchern!


----------



## davidhecht (18. Dezember 2022)

Definitiv Forelle


----------



## Verstrahlt (18. Dezember 2022)

Forelle


----------



## Phoenix84 (18. Dezember 2022)

Forelle


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (18. Dezember 2022)

fangfrische Bachforelle


----------



## Elementarteilchen (18. Dezember 2022)

Ganz klassisch Forelle…gelingt immer ;-)


----------



## Minimax (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab leider noch nie geräuchert. Würd ich gewinnen, würd ichs zuerst mal mit leckeren Forellen probieren.


----------



## zokker (19. Dezember 2022)

Was für eine Frage ... AAL!!!


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Dezember 2022)

Pollack.


----------



## chum (19. Dezember 2022)

Makrele


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde damit Schleien und Forellen veredeln!


----------



## Lichty (19. Dezember 2022)

Forellen


----------



## compresiceps (19. Dezember 2022)

Forellenfilet


----------



## loete1970 (19. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir ist es der Saibling


----------



## uweosna (19. Dezember 2022)

Forelle und Hering


----------



## STRULIK (19. Dezember 2022)

Makrele


----------



## BaFO (19. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten Forellen.
Habe aber auch selbst noch keinen anderen Isch geräuchert…mal Räucheraal probiert, war nicht so meins.
LG Max


----------



## Angelklinge (19. Dezember 2022)

Forellen und Makrelen


----------



## Nuesse (19. Dezember 2022)

Stint


----------



## KadeTTHH (19. Dezember 2022)

Forelle und gleich danach Aal.


----------



## Silvio.i (19. Dezember 2022)

Meine Frau schwört auf Schlei!


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (19. Dezember 2022)

Und der Gewinner lautet:

magut 

Herzloichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sende Deine Adresse per PN!


----------



## Mescalero (19. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch magut !


----------



## Vanner (19. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## STRULIK (19. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch magut !


----------



## nostradamus (19. Dezember 2022)

gratulation


----------



## Jason (19. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Kehrinho (19. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch magut


----------



## Ron73 (19. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## taurus_ (19. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Dezember 2022)




----------



## bic zip (19. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Räucherofen auch von mir


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Dezember 2022)

Toller Gewinn, Glückwunsch magut


----------



## yukonjack (19. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch magut


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Dezember 2022)

R. S.


----------



## Wurmbaader (19. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch.


----------



## magut (19. Dezember 2022)

Boooooaaa das ist ja echt der Hammer!!!   Danke danke danke !! Auch an die,die sich mit mir freuen einen herzlichen Dank dafür.  Wer zufällig mal ins Salzkammergut kommt kann dann mit mir gemeinsam räuchern


----------



## Luis2811 (19. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (19. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Astacus74 (19. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (19. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, magut


----------



## magut (6. Januar 2023)

Paket ist Heute angekommen - Ich möchte nochmal ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön anbringen bei allen die diese Aktion ermöglichen !!

Fotos der ersten "Räucherei" folgen - dauert aber noch da meine Saison erst wiedr im April beginnt und ich meistens auch länger nix fange  
LG
Mario


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. Januar 2023)

magut schrieb:


> Paket ist Heute angekommen - Ich möchte nochmal ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön anbringen bei allen die diese Aktion ermöglichen !!
> 
> Fotos der ersten "Räucherei" folgen - dauert aber noch da meine Saison erst wiedr im April beginnt und ich meistens auch länger nix fange
> LG
> Mario


Top


----------



## Hering 58 (Samstag um 12:20)

magut schrieb:


> Paket ist Heute angekommen - Ich möchte nochmal ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön anbringen bei allen die diese Aktion ermöglichen !!
> 
> Fotos der ersten "Räucherei" folgen - dauert aber noch da meine Saison erst wiedr im April beginnt und ich meistens auch länger nix fange
> LG
> Mario


Top. Wir freuen uns auf deine Bilder.


----------



## Aalzheimer (Sonntag um 12:04)

magut schrieb:


> Paket ist Heute angekommen - Ich möchte nochmal ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön anbringen bei allen die diese Aktion ermöglichen !!
> 
> Fotos der ersten "Räucherei" folgen - dauert aber noch da meine Saison erst wiedr im April beginnt und ich meistens auch länger nix fange
> LG
> Mario


Da kann man auch leckere Sachen mit räuchern, also keinen Fisch meine ich


----------

